# Outlook - ein Persönlicher Ordner zuviel



## vogtländer (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute, ich hab wieder ein Outlook-Problem.

Durch Rechnerprobleme ging mir neulich ein Benutzerprofil verloren. Da ich noch ein Backup hatte konnte ich es einigermaßen wieder einspielen nur bei Outlook 2000 hatte ich arge Probleme. Ok, ich habe ziemlich kopflos versucht, den Persönlichen Ordner und die Konten etc. wieder zu importieren, doch jetzt habe ich den Persönlichen Ordner wieder drin nur dummerweise zweimal (exakte Duplikate). Wie werde ich den einen wieder los. Hab schon reichlich gegoogelt und viele Tipps gefunden, wie

In der Systemsteuerung => Mail erstmal alle Accounts löschen
outlook.pst löschen
*.wab suchen und löschen

Aber nix hat wirklich geholfen

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Retlaw (23. Juli 2004)

Versuch mal Rechtsklick => schließen und anschließend neu öffnen. Weiß zwar nicht wie du den da reinbekommen hast aber normal werden persönliche Ordnerdateien nur einmal geöffnet, Outlook erkennt das.


----------



## vogtländer (23. Juli 2004)

Tja, das hab ich auch schon versucht, aber Outlook sagt, dass ich den Ordner nicht schließen kann, da er Kalenderdaten, Posteingang etc enthält.


----------



## Retlaw (23. Juli 2004)

Kannst ja mal versuchen alle Daten nochmal zu exportieren und Outlook sauber entfernen und wieder installieren. Dann alles nochmal richtig importieren.


----------



## stefwil (23. Juli 2004)

*Ornder zuviel?*

Hi, hast du schonmal unter 
Datei - Datendateiverwaltung geschaut?
Dort kannst du normal deine persönlichen Ordner hinzufügen oder entfernen,
ich hoffe das ist was du brauchst..

mfg STefan


----------

